# Briggs & Stratton Quantum Acting Goofy HELP



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ive got an excell 2500psi pressure washer with the B&S Quantum 6.5hp motor. Picked it up for free, someone bought it new and said the motor locked up on them. Anyway I got it home and pulled off the head and sure enough it was locked up tight. It had plenty of oil in it though and after taking a rubber mallet and hitting the piston it moves free. It has a little gouge in the wall of the cylinder, nothing major but it did make me wonder. I put it back together and tried to start it out of curiosity and it fires right up, runs smoothly and doesnt smoke or rattle at all. What would make it just lock up out of nowhere and then after being whacked run with no issues? Is there anything further I should worry about or just leave it be since it works fine now?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TFS :wave:

Nice find, the price was right !

Check the spark plug, anything missing? Also look at the choke plate on the carb, maybe a missing screw?

I have an old motto, if it works don't fix it.

BG


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Everything is in great shape, plug is perfect and didnt find anything missing from the carb. The people I got it from bought it and it locked up on them soon after. It still looks brand new and after I got the piston moving again it works great. Will the gouge in the cylinder wall have any effect on the engine? I dont think the rings are broken as the piston is very tight and it doesnt smoke at all. Is it possible that something just got sucked into the cylinder and chewed up?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have no clue if the plug is good and nothing missing from the carb.

I would make sure to change the oil.

About the only thing left is maybe something was left in manufacturing.

BG


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Cool thanks for the info,

I'll change the oil and check it over again just make sure nothing is missing. The people I got it from said it tanked on the first use so maybe it was something from manufacturing. Thanks again for the advice. I've got a Yardman mower I'm in the process of fixing so I'm sure I'll hjave more questions.


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Well everything looked fine in the oil, no missing bolts or nuts anywhere. I've used a few times over the last few days and it seems like once it gets up to operating temp it will stall under load but then start right back up afterwards. I've tried it with and without the gas cap and it doesnt make a difference, after all the motor is brand new. It also seems like its running a little hot and upon shutdown a little bit of white smoke exits the muffler. I'm starting to think the original issue damaged the rings. Does anyone have a breakdown of how to replace the rings in one of these motors. Also is it a very involved task or pretty straight forward. I've torn quite a few down for troubleshooting but never had to replace rings. Is there anything special that I need to look out for?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It sounds like the original owner did not read the instructions before starting the engine. Many times the engine is shipped "dry" and the oil must be added prior to starting. Sounds like the owner put the oil in "after the fact". 

Scoring of the cylinder may be from a broken piston ring..... you did state that it was a gouge. Depending on which ring is broken (if one is broken) you may get some useful service from the engine. The oil ring is on the lower part of the piston and scrapes excess oil from the cylinder walls. If this ring (multi part "ring".... usually 3 rings in one) has been broken it must be replaced to curtail further damage to the cylinder. With a gouge in the cylinder wall at the oil ring level you may have some oil consumption but performance should not be an issue unless spark plug fouling occurs. Make sure no burrs exist on the cyl wall if not replacing the cyl.

The upper set of rings will have more impact on performance and cyl replacement is advised along with piston rings.... maybe piston, also.

You may check here to find other options..... these engines seem to be priced reasonable:

http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/

SABL


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I was looking at the vertical shaft engines.....not too bad.

Horizontal shaft is a different story.....ouch!!


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

If the gouge or scratch in the cylinder is deep enough to catch a finger nail on, it's just a matter of time (usually minutes) before complete failure occurs. At 2500 PSI I bet it's a vertical shaft engine, they don't hold up well to the constant heavy load of a pressure washer.


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Its a pretty small gouge and it seems to run just fine, doesnt use oil and is very quiet. I think the original owner forgot to mention a few details as well. Would it be worth replacing everything or should I just buy a set of rings and call it a day?


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

If it runs fine why do anything to it?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

k2skier is right, if it a vertical shaft engine, probably has a pump not known to last long anyway.

Like I said (and he just said) earlier in this thread, if it works-don't fix it :wave:

BG


----------

